# Wet food? Dry food ? Combo?



## Happy2hav (May 7, 2012)

Been reading lots of threads about foods. Current,y feeding Natural Balance LID and both my hav puppy and collie do well but the portions seem large and stool production is way up. Stool quality (eww) is fine though, I feed a combination of the canned and kibble, just because they eat it right away when I mix in some wet,

Has anyone else experienced increased stool production with this brand?

Also, my collie recently had crystals or clots in her urine, she is 3 years old with a bit of a sensitive tummy. Also wondering if she's stressed due to the new puppy. I really wanted them to be friends but although they play sometimes, the collie would rather have nothing to do with him most of the time,

We have had our hav puppy for one month.


----------

